# Sonya Yoncheva To Release New Verdi Album



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Sonya Yoncheva will be releasing her third solo recital album, _The Verdi Album_ on February 2, 2018. The album was recorded with the Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Massimo Zanetti.
According to a press release (https://cdn.smehost.net/sonymusicma...rdi-press-release-ENGLISH_FINAL-147122711.pdf), the album will contain music from _Nabucco_, _Attila_, _Luisa Miller_, _Stiffelio_, _Il trovatore_, _Simon Boccanegra_, _La forza del destino_, _Don Carlo_, and _Otello_.
The press release also hints at a possible upcoming role debut in _La forza del destino_.
What do you think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me she single handedly killed the Don Carlos ( Vienna) production ( vocally) so I 'll pass.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> For me she single handedly killed the Don Carlos ( Vienna) production ( vocally) so I 'll pass.




She broke my heart in Paris. (For clarification purposes I'd like to make clear that this was her Elizabeth in Don Carlos in Paris.)

However, I'm not sure that I'd go so far as to buy a CD of Verdi arias (and I'm not sure how she would handle arias from some of those roles above). I have plenty of versions of those operas and arias from them on various recital albums. Do I need another from a good, decent (albeit not extraordinary) singer?

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> She broke my heart in Paris. (For clarification purposes I'd like to make clear that this was her Elizabeth in Don Carlos in Paris.)


She left me completely cold, from this day singers I have Harteros , which mind you got a while to get used to.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> She left me completely cold, from this day singers I have Harteros , which mind you got a while to get used to.


Although I've only seen her once I have high hopes for Lisette Oropesa, but there aren't any other sopranos in full career that I can get really excited about. Harteros has a gorgeous voice, but she rarely sings outside of Munich, Milan and Vienna, unfortunately.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Although I've only seen her once I have high hopes for Lisette Oropesa, but there aren't any other sopranos in full career that I can get really excited about. Harteros has a gorgeous voice, but she rarely sings outside of Munich, Milan and Vienna, unfortunately.
> 
> N.


I remember her from some live HD transmissions from the Met, Wagner and Puccini, minor roles I must add.


----------

